# Fear Nipping?!



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

My girl is 15 months old now.

I have noticed lately that if she is behind my (low) front fence or on a leash and people come up to pat her, that sometimes she will be really confused about what to do, she will wag her tail and let them pat her, but then sometimes (as they are patting her) she will go on to give them little nips (mostly she doesnt make contact, rather moves her head in a nipping fashion) and if she does make contact it is more just her mouth touching them (and not her teeth) as she restrains herself from actually biting. She isnt too discretionary about who she does this with, but kids often get little correction nips..

Im a bit worried as I just dont want this to escalate.

When someone comes up to my front gate or we are on a walk and someone comes to pat her I usually say to her in a high pitched voice "say hi" and she will usually wag her bum and tail and approach the person.

When she appears to do the "nipping" I usually soothe her again saying "its ok, say hi" but I'm guessing this might not be the best thing to do. 

She is very well socialised but is a bit of a highly strung dog generally and can get spooked easily, especially at night.

When she is behind my front fence of my house she does her best at being a guard dog, barking fairly aggressively if people come up to the fence, which is not encourages by me at all, but she definetley gets territorial.

In the park off leash she is fine with people, and generally very submissive with other dogs when she first meets them.

any advice is appreciated


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey there
I guess she is just claiming her space, cause sometimes human don't realize that they have to respect the dog's space and they come and to her. So she learns the same. What I do when someone wants to pet my dog (also my previous ones) I asked him to sit in a calm submissive way, then tell the persons to go ahead! I don't like it when they give my boy affection while he is on excited state of mind. Guess it's not too much to ask, but sometimes people don't get it! 
Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## ajmcmeans (Mar 17, 2013)

I gotta agree with Huner.IT...my boy needs to be calm, sitting before he gets affection from strangers. Actually, he needs to be calm, sitting first thing in the morning before he's greeted by the family too


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys,

I had tried from when she was very young to institute the sitting rule, but to no avail, she attempts to put her bum down but she is just too wiggly and excited it doesnt stay down. Might work some more on this.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Try the command "down" instead of "sit". This took me hours and pounds of treats to become automatic for Bailey and Chloe to do.

A "down" is all the way down WITH hip flipped to the side. Do not accept a "down" without the hip flip. This is a relaxed and submissive position.

Keep the dog in a down for various duration. Avoid the "sit" command and replace it with "heel" or "down". You own a Hungarian Pointer after all and not an Irish Setter.

I had many people trained to tell my dogs "down" and treat instead of the automatic "sit".
When we go to our local pub, I enlist the help of patrons with bacon bits to to tell the dog "down" and then treat.

Want a calm dog? Not too likely with a well-bred Vizsla I'm afraid.

Want one under a certain amount of control? Try the down command.

My .02 Happy trails. 

Picture of Bailey in a "down" with hip flipped in the field.


----------



## ajmcmeans (Mar 17, 2013)

WireyV said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I had tried from when she was very young to institute the sitting rule, but to no avail, she attempts to put her bum down but she is just too wiggly and excited it doesnt stay down. Might work some more on this.


Forgot to mention my boy is on a leash...outdoors and in. It's the only way I can gain control and give corrections.


----------

